# Ym1610



## jon_s (Jun 15, 2009)

Please can someone suggest the best place to get a manual for my YM1610.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Try Wayne Foreman @ LMTC here: www.lmtcompany.com

His are pdf formated on CD. Like all grey market models the manuals are in Japanese...but the exploded views of the parts diagrams are excellent, easy to follow and self explanatory.

SHARTEL


----------



## jon_s (Jun 15, 2009)

Many thanks

Jon


----------

